# [LegitReviews] Mining XMR Monero With AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Cards – Over 2050 H/s



## Pro3ootector

_After fighting the cards a bit we managed to get all three cards working with pretty good stability and are getting 6,165 H/s on the XMR-STAK-AMD mining utility by overclocking the cards memory up to 1100 MHz at 930 mV. This puts us at roughly 2,055 H/s per Vega Frontier Edition card, which is excellent. Total system power draw at the wall is around 660 Watts with these settings. We are still tweaking this setup to make it more efficient. Right now we are doing a 24-hour mining test with the P7 core clock at 940 mV and that drops the overall system power down to roughly 620 Watts and the total hashrate to 6,145 H/s.







According to the Monero Mining Profit Calculator over at MyCryptoBuddy this setup will make $15.92 per day and *after electric costs ($0.10 per kWh) we are looking at a profit of $14.34 per day*. Last month when the difficulty was half of what it is now you would have been making around $32 per day in profit. The difficulty is going up, but hopefully the price of XMR will increase to help keep the profits per day up to where miners will be happy. Some Monero price prediction sites are showing that Monero will top $900 in 2018 and $3000 in 2020. We don't have a crystal ball to know where the price of XMR Monero is going, but if those predictions come close to being right it will make many miners extremely happy.
_

http://www.legitreviews.com/mining-xmr-monero-amd-radeon-vega-frontier-edition-cards-2050-hs_201259


----------



## Profiled

ok


----------



## JackCY

0.1 USD / kWh... yeah dream on...
And the difficulty goes up where most of these calculators don't even compensate for that. Sometimes a raise in exchange rate offsets it a little but then the better the exchange the more it gets mined so it's a no win quite often. Sure if you steal electricity, guess it's "worth" it but if you have to pay electricity, room, sometime even cooling, all the hardware, it becomes so not worth it and if you break even you're lucky.

But hey, go ahead feed AMD RTG they need it as their GPUs are quite useless for anything else but compute. No one else is gonna buy those VEGAs and will suffer the same fate as FIJI.


----------



## Pro3ootector

In the moment two Gigabyte Aorus 1080Ti Waterforce can be bought for a price of some
RX Vega ( reference ).

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/146-5672262-5976725?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=radeon+vega


----------



## Pro3ootector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 0.1 USD / kWh... yeah dream on...
> And the difficulty goes up where most of these calculators don't even compensate for that. Sometimes a raise in exchange rate offsets it a little but then the better the exchange the more it gets mined so it's a no win quite often. Sure if you steal electricity, guess it's "worth" it but if you have to pay electricity, room, sometime even cooling, all the hardware, it becomes so not worth it and if you break even you're lucky.
> 
> But hey, go ahead feed AMD RTG they need it as their GPUs are quite useless for anything else but compute. No one else is gonna buy those VEGAs and will suffer the same fate as FIJI.




Cost for kWh in Germany.


----------



## ku4eto

Uh... Why XMR-Stak-AMD, instead of XMR-cast_VEGA, which should be making use of HBC? Thus ALOT better.

2kh/s per card seems average.

Also, why Vega FE, and not Vega 56?

No mention AT ALL of HBM timings modding.

Bad review.

I should get one Vega 56 just for giggles and do more than they do.


----------



## Pro3ootector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Uh... Why XMR-Stak-AMD, instead of XMR-cast_VEGA, which should be making use of HBC? Thus ALOT better.
> 
> 2kh/s per card seems average.
> 
> Also, why Vega FE, and not Vega 56?
> 
> No mention AT ALL of HBM timings modding.
> 
> Bad review.
> 
> I should get one Vega 56 just for giggles and do more than they do.


On newegg FE was 749$ that time, and that was the cheapest one available, and only.

edit: It still is.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=radeon+vega&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## r9miner

Got 4xVega64 mining at 8kh/s total (three at 2025, one dud at 1925, not all cards hash the same even with the same settings). Got mine for MSRP but they're selling for $900 now on eBay. FE is only just slighlty faster but for some odd reason known to be harder to keep running stable for more than a few hours.

Monero difficulty has doubled recently since I got mine but Nicehash is still paying decent, around $7.50 per Vega per day so FE for $750 ain't bad.


----------



## kd5151

Vega is DOA for gamers.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wierd id think they would make alot more my overclocked 1080 making between 6-12 a day right now usualy avgs around 8.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pro3ootector*
> 
> 
> 
> Cost for kWh in Germany.


Power is quite expensive over there. My true billed rate (ie bill total divided by kWh) works out to be around 12.5 cents per kWh here in Kansas.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Vega is DOA for gamers.


It's not for silly gamers, it's for blockchain pioneers








https://pro.radeon.com/en/product/radeon-vega-frontier-edition/


----------



## AlphaC

This is not news unless you have been living under a rock.


----------



## superhead91

Not news. Moved to the appropriate section.


----------



## ironrodpower

Did you have a guide for the FE? I just bought one last week from newegg for the 750 like you, and can not get past the 1300m/h What driver did you use?
The mining driver is not allowing me change clocks or fan speed. Most of the guides are for vega 64...


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Uh... Why XMR-Stak-AMD, instead of XMR-cast_VEGA, which should be making use of HBC? Thus ALOT better.
> 
> 2kh/s per card seems average.
> 
> Also, why Vega FE, and not Vega 56?
> 
> No mention AT ALL of HBM timings modding.
> 
> Bad review.
> 
> I should get one Vega 56 just for giggles and do more than they do.


Honestly you've got no idea how hard the FE is to set up. V56/64 far easier to set up due to drivers.

Also you won't be getting much more than 2k and have it run for longer than a week straight.

ps - its kinda funny you say enable hbc when the dev of cast xmr himself said it makes no difference, and would be better left off. ("It also seems not to matter if HBCC Memory Segment is disabled or turned on. Though disabled would be the more logical state as for mining the HBCC feature is not needed." - source gandalph3000.com)


----------



## caswow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Vega is DOA for gamers.


this is a mining topic


----------



## Goldenbunip

Interesting to see them pulling the same as the 64s I have but with cast. do you have to do the driver re-load on Cast to get these speeds?

Your next step is to add in the bios powerplay tables. With this, you can up the SOC timings to 1200 which enables your HBM to go to 1950. Or you can try 1300 and go upto 1290 on the HBM (HBM must be slower than the SOC). So far on my pair of 64s I'm stable at 1190HBM - giving 2250H on the super water cooled (never gets above 40C) and the less well water cooled (gets to 50C) is at 1150 pulling 2100.

the issue with vega is if the HBM gets to about 55c your hash rate will drop off, then you crash.

good luck


----------



## Samoflange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironrodpower*
> 
> Did you have a guide for the FE? I just bought one last week from newegg for the 750 like you, and can not get past the 1300m/h What driver did you use?
> The mining driver is not allowing me change clocks or fan speed. Most of the guides are for vega 64...


I bought one also last week off Newegg because they where a steal at $750, cheaper then buying a used Vega 56/64 from ebay at +$1000. I replaced my Vega 56 in my gaming rig with the Vega FE. I am honestly not that impressed, except that it looks bawler in my Mini ITX build. It is basically the same performance as my Vega 56, maybe marginally faster in mining but at a higher power consumption. 130w for my Vega 56 vs 170w for my Vega FE. Trying to get the power consumption down lower at the same clocks causes the Vega FE to crash, while the Vega 56 is rock solid. I even tried flashing the Vega 56 bios to the Vega FE, but its didn't take, bricked the card. Thankfully Vega cards all have a dual bios.

As far as the drivers are concerned, you should be using the gaming drivers as those allow you to adjust the clocks on the Vega FE. Using the Pro drivers locks you out from making any adjustments. That being with Wattman or any other 3rd party tool of your choice.


----------



## ironrodpower

Thx. I am getting the 1400h\s Monero at about 170 watts. They have the trick of disabling card and re enabling in device manager but the drivers crash every time.... There is a overdrive tool that lets you change the clocks I found. Also, i think the MSI afterburner Beta might work have not tried the beta however.The card does looks very nice though love it. Have not tried gaming.
Making about 6ish $ a day at this rate the card should still pay off soon enough.

Just really want them to hire more people to work on drivers.


----------



## Goldenbunip

Driver trick is in WhattMan. Go to HBCC and toggle it to the opposite of what is it. Doesn't matter if HBCC is on or off, just as long as you switch it then press "apply" (double switching and applying looks like it works but doesn't). This restarts the driver and get an extra 200+ hashes, at least on CAST.

Again cant makes this clear enough to miner on Vega. HBC needs to be kept below 55C and ideally below 50C. Above this performance suffers terribly. on Air do all the power saving you can do on the core , simply to reduce the heat going to the HBM.

Did get the 1300 SOC timings working at the weekend. HBM got to 1250 and hashing at 2300H before it crashed after 10 min. Left the SOC back at 1200 and 1190 HBM for 2200H for the moment as that's rock stable.


----------



## ironrodpower

With Vega fe driving miners I do not have access to wattman. I do have the ability to switch memory in there as well as in device manager but either way it just crashes the drivers...
Should I not be using the mining drivers and just try the vega 64 Rx drivers?


----------



## Goldenbunip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironrodpower*
> 
> With Vega fe driving miners I do not have access to wattman. I do have the ability to switch memory in there as well as in device manager but either way it just crashes the drivers...
> Should I not be using the mining drivers and just try the vega 64 Rx drivers?


Even on the BlockChain Drivers?

Have you gone offline, then clean uninstall the current drivers, finally installing the blockchain Aug23 drivers. Finally when all back and running go back online.

RANT MODE
AMD drivers are flaky, bugfull and generally poor quality. They seem far more interested in making new shiny GUI every 6 months than sorting out a working set. Certainly sped a lot of effort making game optimisations, do wonder if such optimisations would be needed if the underlying drivers worked properly.
END RANT MODE


----------



## Samoflange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironrodpower*
> 
> With Vega fe driving miners I do not have access to wattman. I do have the ability to switch memory in there as well as in device manager but either way it just crashes the drivers...
> Should I not be using the mining drivers and just try the vega 64 Rx drivers?


Don't use the Pro drivers, they don't allow you to overclock. Download the latest Adrenaline drivers for the RX series.

As far as I am aware, there is no need for the blockchain drivers anymore. The regular drivers give you the same performance boost in mining.


----------



## r9miner

Blockchain driver is still the only way to get best performance on Vega when running cryptonight algorithm. Other algos on Vega (such as Ethereum) are fine with Adrenalin compute mode as is any algorithm on RX 4x0 and 5x0 cards.


----------

